
Laser-sculpted aluminium purifies water with the power of sunlight - jonbaer
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2248683-laser-sculpted-aluminium-purifies-water-with-the-power-of-sunlight/
======
Jeff_Brown
"When one end of the panel is placed in dirty water, it draws a thin layer of
water upwards, which evaporates in the sun, purifying it. By placing the panel
inside a glass box, the team collected the evaporated water for use,
separating it from the dirty water with a layer of insulation."

3 cm^2 of the material produced 5 ml of water in 2 hours. They don't say what
it cost to make.

